# Frage zu Code



## Flons (30. Nov 2004)

Hallo! 
Ich habe eine wahrscheinlich ziemlich dumme, einfache Frage: 
Ich habe den unten stehenden Code in mein PHP- File geschrieben (Auszug) und habe auch das nötige .js- File eingebunden. Allerdings erscheint bei File-Aufruf die Fehlermeldung 
Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_STRING in e:\inetpub\wwwroot\test\schmidtf\php\analyse.php on line 109 
Ich habe auch schon herausgefunden, daß es was mit <%Response.Write anfang%> zu tun haben muß, allerdings bin ich absoluter Newbie und komme da nicht weiter. 
Kann mir jemand helfen?? 
Danke im Voraus. 
Gruß 
Flons 



<table width="100%" border="0"> 
<tr> 
<td width ="40%"> <form name="form1" method="post" action="analyse.php">

--><input name="dt_anfang" size="10" value="<%Response.Write anfang%>" maxlength="10"> 



<input type="text" name="dt_ende" size ="10" maxlength="10" >

<input type="hidden" name="modus" value ="eingabe"> 
<input type="button" name="Abschicken" value="Abschicken" onClick="javascript:senden()"> 
<input type="reset" name="resetbtn" value="Zur&cksetzen"></td>


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2004)

so kann man es auch lösen 
sry nochmal


----------



## Student (30. Nov 2004)

falsches forum.



> ```
> <input name="dt_anfang" size="10" value="<%Response.Write anfang%>" maxlength="10">
> ```


was soll die zeile denn bewirken?

also .. was ist denn <%Response.Write anfang%> :?:

grüße ben.

edit:


			
				deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so kann man es auch lösen
> sry nochmal



hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## dotlens (30. Nov 2004)

<offtopic>vieleicht hast du das verpasst? 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11158</offtopic>


----------



## Flons (30. Nov 2004)

Sorry, daß ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt habe:
Response.Write anfang soll in den aufzurufenden Kalender (datepicker) den heutigen (Tages-)Wert schreiben.
Dazu müßte doch die Variable erst deklariert werden und mit dem Wert des heutigen Datums belegt werden. Wie deklariere ich nun die Variable und weise ihr den Wert des heutigen Tages zu??
Wo muß die Variable deklariert werden?
Ich meine, ich binde daß Java-Scripz doch im head ein. Muß da die Variablendeklaration erfolgen oder unmittelbar vor Nutzung??
Danke im Voraus.
Flons


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2004)

ok - du bringst mich ganz durcheinander 

arbeitest du in irgendeiner weise mit java... oder meinst du wirklich nur javascript...

denn js und der html code lässt auf javascript schließen
durch das <%Response.Write anfang%> dachte ich du arbeitest doch mit java server pages....


----------



## Flons (30. Nov 2004)

Nee, sorry, ich arbeite nur mit javascript. Sorry, aber ich bin absoluter newbie(DAU)...


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2004)

ok - dann verschieb ich diesmal korrekterweise


----------



## Flons (30. Nov 2004)

Also, ich habe das so geschrieben.
Hier noch einmal mein Code: 

Zuerst habe ich das aktuelle Datum einer Variablen zugewiesen: 
function aktDatum(){ 
var ad = new Date(); 
var t = ad.getDate(); 
var m = ad.getMonth() +1; 
var j = ad.getFullYear(); 
var z = t + '.' + m + '.' + j; 
var anfang; 
anfang=z; 
} 
Später dies: 


<table width="100%" border="0"> 
<tr> 
<td width ="40%"> <form name="form1" method="post" action="analyse.php">

<script LANGUAGE="JavaSkript"> 
--><input name="vdatum" size="10" value="<%Response.Write anfang%>" maxlength="10">
	

</script><input type="text" name="dt_ende" size ="10" maxlength="10">

<input type="hidden" name="modus" value ="eingabe"> 
<input type="button" name="Abschicken" value="Abschicken" onClick="javascript:senden()"> 

<input type="reset" name="resetbtn" value="Zur&cksetzen"></td> 

Nochmals Danke im Voraus. 
Flons


----------



## Student (30. Nov 2004)

ich weiß keine antwort, allerdings kannst du vielleicht mal hier reinschauen:
:arrow: http://www.devshare.de/viewforum.php?f=5

grüße ben ;-)


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2004)

Flons hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_STRING in e:\inetpub\wwwroot\test\schmidtf\php\analyse.php on line 109



sry, aber ich glaub nicht das das an diesen response u.s.w liegt, der php-Parser meldet einen Fehler in der php-Datei....

In Zeile 109 taucht ein Wort auf, das der Parser nicht erwahrtet, das kann so passieren:


```
t=10    //Fehlendes Semikolon, der parser erwartet eins und meldet einen unerwarteten String (nämlich tz)
tz=t+2;
```

oder


```
z=Hallo;
print(z"du"); //nach der Variable wird ein Operator erwahrtet, statt desen kommt ein String
print(z."du"); //ist richtig, Punkt zur Stringverkettung
```


----------



## Der Gesicht (9. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

schreibe in deine Funktion nach der Zeile

anfang=z; 

noch diese Zeile

return anfang;

----------------------------------------
dann

Lösche hier

```
<script LANGUAGE="JavaSkript"> 
-><input name="vdatum" size="10" value="<%Response.Write anfang%>" maxlength="10">[url="javascript:show_calendar('form1.vdatum');"][img]show-calendar.gif[/img][/url] 
</script>
```

- den tag <script LANGUAGE="JavaSkript"> 
- den Pfeil ->
- den tag </script>

die sind Müll
------------------------------------------
dann lösche <%Response.write anfang"%>,

so dass da nur noch steht: value=""

dann füge ganz unten in deine html-datei direkt vor dem </body>
folgendes ein:

<script language="JavaScript">
       <!--
   document.form1.vdatum.value=aktDatum();
-->
</script>

direkt hier steht jetzt also noch </body></html>

fertig.


----------

